# Training Groups in NC



## nrsgt (Jan 12, 2009)

I am looking for a training group or club in NC. I live in Thomasville which is south of Greensboro and north of Charlotte. Please e-mail me or post answers.

Thank you in advance!!

Nelson
[email protected]


----------



## Tatnall (May 20, 2008)

Check out Backwoods HRC--based in Charlotte, but their Northeast groups would be relatively close to you: http://www.backwoodshrc.com/Regional Training Groups.htm

Also, Yadkin River, mostly trains in an area roughly from Burlington to Winston might be a good choice: http://www.yadkinriverretriever.com/


----------

